# Sportwerks recoil bodies.



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

Where can I find bodies for these cars?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

jsrocket13 said:


> Where can I find bodies for these cars?


The clear Mazda 6 bodies pop up on ebay every now and then. There are also some shops in Europe that sell them but the shipping is steep. Horizon Hobby was carrying the Carisma line and the GT14 is essentially the same car as the Recoil. You may be able to source a body from them.


----------



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

Looked there already found 1 in Englind shipping was only $7 not bad.


----------

